# AC HiPot



## EPDLTD (Jun 2, 2009)

guys just found out that ABS requires an AC high potential 
test for SCR's, ive never done a AC HiPot before, what are acceptable readings with 2.5KVac applied? any help at all would be greatly appreciated!\
thanks in advance....


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

EPDLTD said:


> guys just found out that ABS requires an AC high potential
> test for SCR's, ive never done a AC HiPot before, what are acceptable readings with 2.5KVac applied? any help at all would be greatly appreciated!\
> thanks in advance....


There really is no such thing as an "acceptable reading", it is a withstand test and there are different specific procedures on how you apply voltage, and in what steps, you are looking for an upward bend in your leakage current plot. 

I highly recommend you sub a testing company to do this for you, hipotting is a skill, you need to know what you are doing, you dont just apply voltage.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I would get with ABS for the specifications.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

EPDLTD said:


> guys just found out that ABS requires an AC high potential
> test for SCR's, ive never done a AC HiPot before, what are acceptable readings with 2.5KVac applied? any help at all would be greatly appreciated!\
> thanks in advance....


Well were interested in knowing what your power switching is ? TODs IGBT IGCT thyristors or just a VFD motor drive or dc rectifier ? 

Which or what are you testing ?

Weve done lots of hi pot testing but never a SCR ?

Ive heard of cable ,wire , buss bars , bearings , switch gear , transformers , buss duck ect ect but not a SCR what web ABB site can you give us a page interested in the method and how or why its done . Thanks for info 

Take care


----------



## EPDLTD (Jun 2, 2009)

yea im pretty much just high potting the cables that come from transformers to the bus on the line side of a dc rectifier, and then after the rectifier we hi pot the dc bus, were not actually measuring across the the rectifier itself......readings so far are 7,000 uA's????


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

EPDLTD said:


> yea im pretty much just high potting the cables that come from transformers to the bus on the line side of a dc rectifier, and then after the rectifier we hi pot the dc bus, were not actually measuring across the the rectifier itself......readings so far are 7,000 uA's????


I hope you are not using a DC hipot on those cables.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

EPDLTD said:


> yea im pretty much just high potting the cables that come from transformers to the bus on the line side of a dc rectifier, and then after the rectifier we hi pot the dc bus, were not actually measuring across the the rectifier itself......readings so far are 7,000 uA's????


 
What standards are you following? Never seen a 2.5kV test spec before. What type of cable is this? Voltage and insulation level? Conductor size?


----------

